# ride contrabands for park??



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I was wanting to get a review on these bindings see if there any good for park or jibbing?? Has any one rode these?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know people that have, and the concensus is that it's a great idea but poor execution. They need some tweaking before they're really ready.

They have bad pressure points and you have a 20% chance of popping out of the toe restraint. And they take forever to get them to fit your boots like they're supposed to. And then they still doesn't work right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

go with the deltas or Beta's have you given them a look ?? they be light and steezy..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha that's what I fugured I was gonna give it a yr or two before I but them so with my park board I was just lookin at the 390s any other good bindings for some park usage? I know everyone loves rome on here


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Ya I like ride but they just don't wow me like the rome and they are almost the same


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Check Union Contacts too. Almost the entire heel area of the binding is a medium soft urathane, so an kind of bomb drops or flat landing will feel much nicer. And the baseplates still have the lifetime Union warranty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you have a link? What's the flex like?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

unionbindingcompany.com

They are the most flexible Unions, they're a good park binding, wouldn't use them for hard charging or big mountain, but anything that I might need some impact protection for, I'll use my Contacts. Plus, they come in orange, that's all I need to say.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

If you spend a majority of time in the park, over 85%, look at Flux.


----------

